# Red Fish, Blue Fish 10gallon Log (Feedback always wanted!)



## heavenlolwut (Jan 23, 2013)

So I decided to set up a log for my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## heavenlolwut (Jan 23, 2013)

2/27/13

Set the tank up about a week ago. Did some reading a few days after.

Feb. 20th - 
Ammonia- .25
Ph- 8
Nitrates- 0
Phosphates- 0

A few days later after adding water conditioner
Feb. 23 
Ammonia- .5
PH- 8
Nitrates- 0
Phosphates- 0


I wanted to add the boys this week but I know that Is' a bad idea being as I'm taking them with me for spring break this week and I don't want to add them then take them out and back into their old tanks and because I know I haven't been able to give it as much attention as I would like to have.

Either way going to do a water change later today will post results after.

Can anyone give me an idea of how my tank is reading so far?
Also Indian Almond leaves, I want to look into those.


----------

